
Tesla wooed by $1B Missouri package for Cybertruck plant - rmason
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/autos/2020/04/14/tesla-wooed-billion-missouri-package-cybertruck-plant/111549144/
======
rmason
My favorite part is how they made the $1 billion offer by Tweeting at Musk. My
how the world has changed, just a few years ago that would have been
laughable.

